
Australian laws can't stop spread of suicide footage on TikTok - prawn
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/sep/09/australian-laws-cant-stop-spread-of-suicide-footage-on-tiktok
======
raxxorrax
I think you cannot do that on the net anyway. You may be able to restrict the
audience, but do that too aggressive and people share the video even more on
other channels. It also just creates an infrastructure for censorship.

That of course would mean that the issue of suicide needs to be addressed to
mitigate the issue. Ugh...

